# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Φίλος με πρόβλημα τζόγου

## gus1973

Καλησπέρα σας 

Εδώ και ένα χρόνο είχα χάσει οποιαδήποτε επαφή με ένα φίλο μου. Στην αρχή δεν σήκωνε το τηλέφωνο. Μετά από κάποιο διάστημα έκλεινε το κινητό και τελικά άλλαξε νούμερο. Κατάφερα να τον πετύχω στο πατρικό του όπου κανονίσαμε ένα ραντεβού για καφέ. Εκεί μου εκμυστηρεύθηκε ότι έχει μπλέξει με τζόγο και συγκεκριμένα με το παιχνίδι ΚΙΝΟ. Πριν από χρόνια έχασε τη μητέρα του μετά από μάχη με τον καρκίνο και είχε επηρεαστεί αρκετά. Μετά την απώλεια ζήτησε μετάθεση για το χωριό του ώστε να είναι κοντά στον πατέρα του. Εκεί ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα...

Πριν από λίγες ημέρες κατάφερα να τον εντοπίσω και μέσω κοινού γνωστού έμαθα ότι το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει. Θα τον συναντήσω τις επόμενες ημέρες (ελπίζω...).

Πως πρέπει να τον αντιμετωπίσω; ποια η στάση μου και πως θα μπορούσα να τον βοηθήσω;

----------


## krino

να τον πεισεις να παει σε ειδικο.

----------


## Arsi

Όταν λες εμπλεξε με το κινο?είναι εξαρτημένος η απλα παίζει που κ που?για τι ποσα μιλαμε?Τι συζητησατε?Θέλει να ξεφύγει?

----------


## gus1973

Παίζει καθημερινά! Τον μήνα τον βγάζει με δανεικά.
Στην αρχή της συζήτησης υποστήριζε ότι μπορούσε να το κόψει οποιαδήποτε στιγμή.
Κατά τη διάρκεια, άρχισε να το παραδέχεται αλλά όταν του πρότεινα επίσκεψη σε ειδικό προσπάθησε να το προσπεράσει. Το καλό είναι ότι αναγνωρίζει εν μέρει το πρόβλημα του και θεωρεί ότι υπάρχει ψυχολογικό υπόβαθρο στη συμπεριφορά του.

----------


## Arsi

Εγώ απ\'την αρχή θα σου΄λεγα να τον πλησιάσεις κ να αφήσεις το θέμα του τζογου στην άκρη.Δειξτου αποδοχή κ προσπάθησε εμμεσα να τον ξεκολήσεις προτείνοντας τον να κανετε πράγματα.Πλησίασε τον εσωτερικά.Μάλλον νιώθει συναισθηματικά αδειος κ προσπαθεί να βρει ουσία στον τζογο.Οταν ξαναδέσει η σχέση σας κ ρθείτε κοντα τότε ισως μπορεις να τον πείσεις για ειδικό.Εχω εμπειρια τζόγου σε κοντινα μου άτομα κ είναι αρρωστεια αλλα με το να τον κανεις \'κυρηγμα\' η να πας συνέχεια την κουβέντα εκει, τα κάνεις χειρότερα τα πράγματα.Επίσης πρέπει να απενοχοποιηθει απέναντι σου,να μη νιώθει ντροπη.Δεξου τον κ κανε τον να νιώσει οτι για σένα είναι πάντα ο ίδιος.Ο παλιός σου φίλος.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by gus1973_
> Το καλό είναι ότι αναγνωρίζει εν μέρει το πρόβλημα του και θεωρεί ότι υπάρχει ψυχολογικό υπόβαθρο (θάνατος και αρρώστια της μητέρας, προβλήματα με τον πατέρα του κ.ά) στη συμπεριφορά του.


Εμένα αυτός ο γνωστος μου γυριζε σπίτι κ χτυπούσε με δυναμη το κεφάλι στον τοιχο,τόσο πολύ το καταλάβαινε κ όμως την άλλη μέρα επαιζε.Καλό είναι που το καταλαβαίνει-κακώς βέβαια που ρίχνει τις ευθυνες των πραξεων του στις συνθηκες κ οχι στον τρόπο που τις αντιμετώπισε-ιζει,αλλα χωρις ειδικό δε βλέπω φως.Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κανεις ειναι αυτό που εγραψα πριν.Δεξου τον,στάσου δίπλα του ανεξάρτητα με το \'κουσουρι΄ του,σαν να μη συμβαινει τιποτα κ μελλοντικα μπορει να είσαι σε θέση να τον επηρεάσεις εσωτερικά να κάνει κάτι.Γιατι αν δεν το θελησει ο ιδιος...

----------

